# 2018 Murano Apple CarPlay not working



## Kenny2020 (Nov 28, 2019)

I just got a 2018 Murano SV. When I try to use my iPhone 11 pro through the usb it almost never connects. Then if it does connect the Apple CarPlay screen freezes up immediately and nothing works. I contact Apple and they suggested to ask Nissan for a firmware update. Is there a way to do a firmware update? Or have others had this issue and fixed it?


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you try with another phone?


----------



## Parahugs (Feb 3, 2020)

I have the same issue with my 2018 Murano. My iPhone 6 was working fine but my new 11 rarely ever connects. Have you found a solution?



Kenny2020 said:


> I just got a 2018 Murano SV. When I try to use my iPhone 11 pro through the usb it almost never connects. Then if it does connect the Apple CarPlay screen freezes up immediately and nothing works. I contact Apple and they suggested to ask Nissan for a firmware update. Is there a way to do a firmware update? Or have others had this issue and fixed it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kenny2020 said:


> I just got a 2018 Murano SV. When I try to use my iPhone 11 pro through the usb it almost never connects. Then if it does connect the Apple CarPlay screen freezes up immediately and nothing works. I contact Apple and they suggested to ask Nissan for a firmware update. Is there a way to do a firmware update? Or have others had this issue and fixed it?


You can do the firmware update through the usb port or if you bluetooth on both the car and the iphone.


----------

